# Getting a real taste, thanks to a good build



## DangerDave (16/5/17)

Ive only been building for the past 2 months, on an original avo, a goblin mini v2, and an eleaf oppo, 2 of which I procured from the classifieds. Before that I had the Kanger SOCC coils that fitted in my first tank (the one on Kangertech subox mini-c kit that I started with).

Up until this week, I've had quick glimpses of amazing flavour, but it's been fleeting, as it never lasted. I figured I suffered from vapors tongue. But with practice, I've nailed coil building and wicking. All of a sudden, the various juices that I've switched between have come back to life! 

I've vaped 2 tanks a night since Sunday, thanks to the amazing taste I'm getting off of my Avo and Oppo... I chucked 24g 3mm 8 wrap nichrome80 dual coils (at 0.25 ohms) in both. Wicked with fluffy cotton bacon v2, and all I can say is Wow! 

I feel like a the vape version of a fine wine connoisseur... tasting all the subtle flavours in each of my juices!

I've figured out, thanks to this forum and a ton of YouTube videos, that it comes down to the right type and gauge of wire, wrapped at the right ID, and then wicked with the right amount of cotton, and caped at the right wattage. But when these planets align, OMG the flavour is amazeballs. And I love big clouds (my subox mini c only does 50 watts, but I'm using all of them).

For those scared of building, or feeling lazy, or whatever, get involved! There's an entirely different side to vaping that you may not experience unless you build your own!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Sheryl (17/5/17)

Hey, 

I'm also considering building my own, but I've been avoiding it due to major lack of patience. 
BUT, this morning, when I asked my husband to get me another coil for my Melo 3, and he nearly had a stroke, I've decided to give it a try. My 0.3 ohm has only lasted me a week and it's already shot...

I have the iStick Pico 75w, and I really don't want to change MOD, only tank.
I also don't want to spend an insane amount on it. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (17/5/17)

Sheryl said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm also considering building my own, but I've been avoiding it due to major lack of patience.
> BUT, this morning, when I asked my husband to get me another coil for my Melo 3, and he nearly had a stroke, I've decided to give it a try. My 0.3 ohm has only lasted me a week and it's already shot...
> ...



The 22mm serpent mini would be a good place to start as it has a nice and easy to use single coil deck. Works well with simple coil builds as well and there's plenty on this forum to help you get the most out of your serpent.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7


----------



## Stosta (17/5/17)

Sheryl said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm also considering building my own, but I've been avoiding it due to major lack of patience.
> BUT, this morning, when I asked my husband to get me another coil for my Melo 3, and he nearly had a stroke, I've decided to give it a try. My 0.3 ohm has only lasted me a week and it's already shot...
> ...


I would definitely agree with @Amir here.

The Serpent Mini 22 is perfect to learn on, and will cover all your needs perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (17/5/17)

and you'll know you've nailed it when the flavors linger in your mouth long after the exhale and you're like... "Whaaaaatthefudge? Where has this been all my life?!"

Because that's exactly how I felt coming off a twisp to an NEBOX

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DangerDave (17/5/17)

Sheryl said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have the iStick Pico 75w, and I really don't want to change MOD, only tank.
> I also don't want to spend an insane amount on it.
> ...



Awesome! Once you start, you just won't stop! Hahaha!

I can't tell you what would be perfect for you. However, on the price point, I'd check the classifieds here on the forum.
There are a ton of amazing deals on there!



Amir said:


> and you'll know you've nailed it when the flavors linger in your mouth long after the exhale and you're like... "Whaaaaatthefudge? Where has this been all my life?!"



EXACTLY!
"These snozzberries taste like snozzberries" kinda vibes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clinton.spaceship (17/5/17)

Amir said:


> The 22mm serpent mini would be a good place to start as it has a nice and easy to use single coil deck. Works well with simple coil builds as well and there's plenty on this forum to help you get the most out of your serpent.


Or even the Serpent RDTA...easy building, no leaking-compared to the tanks I've experienced

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sheryl (17/5/17)

Amir said:


> and you'll know you've nailed it when the flavors linger in your mouth long after the exhale and you're like... "Whaaaaatthefudge? Where has this been all my life?!"
> 
> Because that's exactly how I felt coming off a twisp to an NEBOX



I have 2 Twisps and a box of Twisp Juice collecting dust. It's the most pathetic version of an E-cig known to man 

Thanks for the advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/5/17)

Sheryl said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm also considering building my own, but I've been avoiding it due to major lack of patience.
> BUT, this morning, when I asked my husband to get me another coil for my Melo 3, and he nearly had a stroke, I've decided to give it a try. My 0.3 ohm has only lasted me a week and it's already shot...
> ...


You have some options with the Melo 3 too, @Sheryl;

Get the Eleaf ECR head (rebuildable unit). Video here. A wicking trick here. 
Get the ceramic EUC coils. They last much longer and are cheaper too. For the Melo 3 you need to get a sleeve (once off). Available here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (17/5/17)

Congratulations! Great choice of coil

Something to play with - position of the coil in relation to airflow, its amazing what 1-2mm can make in terms of throat hit and flavor.

Enjoy the journey

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sheryl (17/5/17)

Andre said:


> You have some options with the Melo 3 too, @Sheryl;
> 
> Get the Eleaf ECR head (rebuildable unit). Video here. A wicking trick here.
> Get the ceramic EUC coils. They last much longer and are cheaper too. For the Melo 3 you need to get a sleeve (once off). Available here.



Awesome! However, I see on the link you attached, it's available in 0.5ohm. Can I get it in 0.3?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/5/17)

Sheryl said:


> Awesome! However, I see on the link you attached, it's available in 0.5ohm. Can I get it in 0.3?


Not that I know of, but should not make a difference in the vape - just adjust your Watts to your liking with this resistance. 

They also have EUC Claptons (with sleeve) in 0.4 ohms, but that is cotton not ceramic and will not last as long. I have not used the Claptons so cannot say how good or bad they are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/5/17)

@Sheryl - @Amir is spot on. I think the serpent mini 22 would be an excellent introduction into rebuilding. 

It's easy to use, very forgiving when it comes to wicking and has superb flavour!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DangerDave (17/5/17)

Andre said:


> Not that I know of, but should not make a difference in the vape - just adjust your Watts to your liking with this resistance.
> 
> They also have EUC Claptons (with sleeve) in 0.4 ohms, but that is cotton not ceramic and will not last as long. I have not used the Claptons so cannot say how good or bad they are.



@Sheryl, don't be afraid of building though... As I mentioned, there's something about building your own. 



Yiannaki said:


> @Sheryl - @Amir is spot on. I think the serpent mini 22 would be an excellent introduction into rebuilding.
> 
> It's easy to use, very forgiving when it comes to wicking and has superb flavour!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



These guys rate the Serrpent Mini quite highly! I must say the Avocado is a beaut as well. The Oppo is a little tougher to wick, but if you get it right, MAN the flavour is rewarding! The Goblin Mini will get coiled up this weekend. It has the potential for the BEST flavour, but I find the draw a little restricted, hence being parked at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/5/17)

DangerDave said:


> @Sheryl, don't be afraid of building though... As I mentioned, there's something about building your own.
> 
> 
> 
> These guys rate the Serrpent Mini quite highly! I must say the Avocado is a beaut as well. The Oppo is a little tougher to wick, but if you get it right, MAN the flavour is rewarding! The Goblin Mini will get coiled up this weekend. It has the potential for the BEST flavour, but I find the draw a little restricted, hence being parked at the moment.



I agree with you on the avo being a beaut. It is still one of my all time favourite tanks. I do think that a RDTA may not be the best point of entry into rebuildables. 

Take the avo for example, under wick and it will piss everywhere when not left upright, overwick and you'll be getting dry hits.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DangerDave (17/5/17)

Yiannaki said:


> I agree with you on the avo being a beaut. It is still one of my all time favourite tanks. I do think that a RDTA may not be the best point of entry into rebuildables.
> 
> Take the avo for example, under wick and it will piss everywhere when not left upright, overwick and you'll be getting dry hits.



Avo for President of the Flavour Club! I love it! 

Maybe it's just me, but I think trial by fire is a great way to learn. Nothing encourages you to wick better than a dry hit, or a tank vomiting juice! Since watching @Ollie's video for wicking the avo, I have not had a single problem with dry hits or leaks... My wife left the avo on its side the other day, and it didn't leak at all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelus (20/6/17)

Okkkkkk

So is there like a upgrade advisory list or something maybe?

I bought a al85 start kit with baby beast and Iam already wanting to tinker and play around and learn but been reading and reading and not really sure in what direction to go.

It is really nessesary to buy this then that and then that or could one just get the best of what is best in whatever preference

I mean Iam interested in the steampunk but then the issues I've read well puts me off then now I like the sounds of the hotcig r150 but then what tank but then I ask myself well when will I get bored of that too 

Dunno if I should of started a new thread for this but seemed inline with the current thread lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (20/6/17)

Angelus said:


> Okkkkkk
> 
> So is there like a upgrade advisory list or something maybe?
> 
> ...



Hey @Angelus welcome and congrats on quitting the stinkys.

All new vapers will go through a phase of buying a lot of gear to find what suits them. This is normal as everyone has a different need from their equipment. If you want a commercial coil tank that has arguably the best and longest lasting coils currently I would suggest the Uwell Crown 3.
I know a guy that vapes at 85w and goes through 20ml of juice a day and he says that the Crown 3 coils last him 6 weeks. 

I was quite blown away by this information as in my experience 1 week is the standard on a commercial coil. 

He peaked my interest and I'll be buying the Crown to test this.

If you want to learn to build I can give you a head start. Get yourself some 24G Nichrome wire and a RDTA like the Limitless plus, Avocado 24, Azeroth etc. These types of tanks are more forgiving to new comers than something like a Griffin 25.

Any questions feel free to ask.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Angelus (20/6/17)

Awsome thanks good and valued input thanks for the reply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (20/6/17)

Angelus said:


> Awsome thanks good and valued input thanks for the reply


I think that with all the information available on line about building and wicking anyone can get the hang of it.RTAs give so many options that one can dial in to the desired vape.The OBS Engine is a great one for a newb as it features an easy deck for building and wicking is pretty straightforward on it,plus it doesn't leak and the flavor is great.All at a nice price.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (20/6/17)

kev mac said:


> I think that with all the information available on line about building and wicking anyone can get the hang of it.RTAs give so many options that one can dial in to the desired vape.The OBS Engine is a great one for a newb as it features an easy deck for building and wicking is pretty straightforward on it,plus it doesn't leak and the flavor is great.All at a nice price.


Agree on the OBS Engine, specifically the nano. Single coil, 10 winds SS316 24AWG at 3mm ID gives me the perfect vape. Just need to get the wicking and coil height right and Bob's your uncle!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (20/6/17)

Raindance said:


> Agree on the OBS Engine, specifically the nano. Single coil, 10 winds SS316 24AWG at 3mm ID gives me the perfect vape. Just need to get the wicking and coil height right and Bob's your uncle!


The Nano is a good one in fact I own all 3 Engines and they all shine!They really can't be beat for the money.imho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (21/6/17)

Serpent Mini or Merlin Mini, something with single and dual coil capability or dual only, but single coil only may be a bit boring if you want to experiment.. PM me if you are in dbn I'll show you how to become broke..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelus (21/6/17)

kev mac said:


> I think that with all the information available on line about building and wicking anyone can get the hang of it.RTAs give so many options that one can dial in to the desired vape.The OBS Engine is a great one for a newb as it features an easy deck for building and wicking is pretty straightforward on it,plus it doesn't leak and the flavor is great.All at a nice price.



@Raindance 
@kev mac 
Hmmm obs ok let me go lookie about this obs, thanks

@M5000 
Lol ok trying not to be broke but oh well might as well be broke for a good cause hey?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DangerDave (21/6/17)

The other option of course is to get the rebuildable deck for your baby beast? I've been eyeing one out on Vape Cartel's website for R180. I like the baby beast, and would be awesome to chuck some crazy builds in there and turn up the wattage! 

But all the info available, you need to decide what you need from your vape, then look for things that suit that and your budget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelus (21/6/17)

DangerDave said:


> The other option of course is to get the rebuildable deck for your baby beast? I've been eyeing one out on Vape Cartel's website for R180. I like the baby beast, and would be awesome to chuck some crazy builds in there and turn up the wattage!
> 
> But all the info available, you need to decide what you need from your vape, then look for things that suit that and your budget.



I was also considering this but not sure if I will need another device other then my al85 not quite sure what it can really do or if I will need another device that takes more batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DangerDave (21/6/17)

Angelus said:


> I was also considering this but not sure if I will need another device other then my al85 not quite sure what it can really do or if I will need another device that takes more batteries



The nice thing with the RBA is you can build according to what your device can handle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/6/17)

Building is EVERYTHING! Lezbihonest - once you truly nail your first flavour build, and it supersedes the expensive commercial coils you bought - you are hooked for life!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Angelus (21/6/17)

DangerDave said:


> The nice thing with the RBA is you can build according to what your device can handle.



So then I should be going for device first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DangerDave (21/6/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Building is EVERYTHING! Lezbihonest - once you truly nail your first flavour build, and it supersedes the expensive commercial coils you bought - you are hooked for life!



True story! 



Angelus said:


> So then I should be going for device first



Looks its cheap, and a great intro to building? Is it the very best that is available for flavour or cloud production? Probably not. However, it is really good at both, it will give you a chance to learn to build, and it is all done on a tank you already own. 

Whatever you buy, I guarantee it won't be the last thing you buy... So it comes down to what you're looking for, and whether you're the type (and have the budget for) who cannonballs into the deep-end of the pool, or the type who prefers to go slowly down the stairs...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

